# دمج وشراكة بين سوليد ووركس وماستر كام



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اتفقت شركة الماستر كام وشركة السوليد ووركس على دمج البرنامجين معا واصدار نسخة مشتركه تحت مسمى السي ان سي 

ويمكنكم متابعة الموضوع على موقع ماستر كام


----------



## samiabbass (6 يناير 2011)

ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض


----------



## samiabbass (6 يناير 2011)

هل شققتم قلوب الناس لتعرفوا المؤمن من الكافر الله جل جلاله من يحدد المؤمن


----------



## samiabbass (6 يناير 2011)

انا أهديناه النجدين


----------



## samiabbass (6 يناير 2011)

الناس إخوة في الدين أو نظراء في الخلق


----------



## samiabbass (6 يناير 2011)

خذو العلم من كل مكان واستعينوا على قضاء حوائجكم بالكتمان


----------



## انا ميكانو (6 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

